# East River (NOTHING BITES)



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Fished the East river today with NO luck. Got one bite on a creature bait. Tried many different soft plastics, Spinnerbait first thing in the morning followed by a crank. Just couldn't get anything to bite. This river is always tough for me. Sorry I couldn't post a more positive report. Maybe next time.



Bryce



SUPPORT THE TROOPS!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nonetheless - thanks for the report. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Bryce,

Welcome home and it's good to see you're getting out on the water already. I've had trouble with all the bassin' waters around here especially the rivers. My best lure has been a 1/4oz white spinner bait burned through grassy areas but with the temps dropping that pattern might slow down. Another good pattern has been a weightless Zoom finesse worm in green pumpkin or watermelon fished under overhanging trees or around cypress. Don't use anything with flake...only seed. All in all I'm pretty disappointed with the bass fishing around here. One of these days something will click and I'll be able to find the right patterns for around here. I haven't fished the spawn here yet and that should provide some insight on patterns for the future. We still need to get together for a day on the water some time. I've changed gears to the waterfowl season but may get out a few times. Speaking of which....Have you or anyone else been seeing any ducks on the rivers?

Craig


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey guys, it is tough bass fishin this time of year. I have best luck in brackish bayous and rivers with black w/ blue fleckberkley power worms and 1/4 ounce green bladed spinner baits(willow leaf) or you can try hard plastic jerk baits.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn no one got luck at east river?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good on you for at least going out there. I've been there twice this year and no luck. Which way did you go at the ramp?

NJD:usaflag


----------

